

How to Enhance Your Career in Information Security - PenTestMarket
http://pentestmag.com/pentest-market-022012/
Create a free account to download for free the whole magazine.
======
PenTestMarket
I have pleasure to announce that the second issue of PenTest Market is out!
<http://pentestmag.com/pentest-market-022012/> Everybody can download the
whole magazine, devoted exclusively to pentesting business, for Free! All you
have to do is to create a free account on www.pentestmag.com. Please check our
content and send us your feedback at krzysztof.marczyk@software.com.pl

